# What's The Best General Purpose Bandsaw Blade?



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

I am in need of a new bandsaw blade, and I'd like to know specifically, how many TPI and what size is the best as a general purpose blade.

All help is much appreciated!


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

That may be something you need to figure out for your own situation. Most of the bandsaw blade sellers have information on their web site. You might read the info and then decide. Here is the web site for Wolf brand blades which seems to be one of the best ones out there. http://www.suffolkmachinery.com/

If I had to give a generalization I would say a 1/4" with 4 to 6 tpi.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Ditto what Les said. The folks at Suffolk set me up nicely at a reasonable price. As about their "443" deal. Four blades for the price of 3.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

¼" x 6TPI hook tooth style would be my suggestion.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!

So now, what would you recommend for re-sawing?

Thanks again!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

The best you can get for resawing is the woodslicer. At least it's the best I have ever used.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawblades705to137.aspx


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I would recommend the TImberwolf brand for the general sawing. Ive never had a bandsaw work as nice as the one I have now after putting on a timber wolf


----------



## dburch (Dec 16, 2009)

General purpose is a pretty big scope in woodworking. I am using 3/4" 3TPI right now. Normally I use a 1/2" 3TPI as my general purpose. But I don't cut a lot of curves. If you want to do a lot of curves, have those bands dedicated to curves. Keep your straight and re-saw bands separate.
You didn't say how big your machine is so I will assume that it is a standard 14". For re-sawing use no smaller than a 1/2" 3TPI. Tuff Tooth make a 5/8" 3TPI that is very good as well.
If you get into a lot of hardwood, you might want to look at the bi metal bands. They are thicker, but are very tough. 
You band supplier can usually tell which band is best for your application.
Don


----------

